# Reg. ND Breeders listing!



## J.O.Y. Farm

I am putting a breeders listing on my website for Reg. ND breeders, if you want me to add you, post your link, and farm name here and I will add you!


----------



## thegoatgirl

*Re: Breeders listing!*

Please add me!!!
______
Cob Cottage Farm

http://cobcottagefarm.weebly.com/

Thanks, J.O.Y Farm!!!! :hi5:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Freedom Star Farm - NJ
http://freedomstarfarm.com/

Thanks! :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

added you Logan! :thumb:


----------



## Fittin it in Farm

Fittin it in farn - VT
www.fittinitinfarm.com

Thanks


----------



## freedomstarfarm

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> added you Logan! :thumb:


Thanks!!


----------



## mommaB

oh wow!! How nice of you!! Thankyou!

www.kksnowdnacres.net


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Logan, no problem!
Fittin it in farm got you on! :thumb: 
mommaB added you too! :thumbup:


----------



## firelight27

I'm so far from you though! Lol.

Mine is :

Firelight Ranch

www.firelight-ranch.webs.com


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol! that's fine! I'll add you right now!


----------



## Goat Crazy

I like your herd name, I love its dual meaning 

Hidden Miracles
www.hiddenmiracles1.com
I'm in NE Ohio


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Goat Crazy thank you! My mom thought of it. I added you!


----------



## Stardance

BarredRock Ranch
http://www.barredrockranch.weebly.com
Located in F.L. Thank you


----------



## SkyesRanch

Orianthi Ranch

orianthiranch.com

Located in Texas. 

THANKS!


----------



## Guest

Crazy-Joy Nubians and Nigerians -WA
http://www.jbasqonubians.webs.com

thanks!!!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Can you add meeee


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Got you all added to my weebly site! Not sure what I'm doing with the webs one for now.


----------



## CapriGem

Please add me 

CapriGem
http://caprigemfarm.webs.com/
Western PA


----------



## apachedowns

Please add me

www.apachedowns.com

and please give me you link and I will add you as well


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Got you guys on too!!!!


----------



## liz

I'll add you to mine as well Skyla... which link of yours do you prefer?

Mine is www.dollysacre.com (West Central PA)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My weebly one...

http://joyfarmndgoats.weebly.com/

Thanks Liz and apachedowns!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ok added you both!


----------



## liz

:greengrin: Thank you! Got you added too :hi5:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:thumb: no problem! I'm so glad youl all wanted to be added! Thanks for the replys!!!


----------



## Red Mare

I'd love to be added- our farm web page is different from our reg name, but that will be fixed in about a month. 

Egidio Nigerian Dairy Goats- Located in sunny South Florida 
www.wijimgoats.com


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

added you! :thumb:


----------



## Red Mare

Thank you! <3 
I am working on a links page now and I will be sure to add you as well.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awsome! Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## RunAround

You can add me if you want


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:thumbup: Will do!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Got you added Ashley!


----------



## Ali_1010

Ah, if you could add me that'd be awesome.  
Solar Haven Farm
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Solar-Hav ... 4444173541

Thanks!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover

Please add me too 

Desert Springs Nigerians
desertspringsnigeriandwarfgoats.weebly.com


----------



## logansmommy7

Please add me...and thank you! www.hawksviewfarm.webs.com
and 
www.facebook.com/hawksviewfarm

Thanks again!


----------



## kids-n-peeps

www.chatterboxacres.webs.com (located in Virginia)

Thank you - what a great idea!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Got you all added!!!! :thumbup: 

loagansmommy7 I on;y put your site not your FB page as I can only put one link, sorry.....


----------



## Mini Goat Lover

Thank you!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No problem!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone else?


----------



## KW Farms

You can add me too. 

KW Farms
http://www.kwfarms.com/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok got you added Kylee!


----------



## KW Farms

Thanks!  :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no problem!


----------



## logansmommy7

Thanks for adding me!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No problem!


----------



## Dunfactor

Thank you! :greengrin:

Zanzabeez Nigerians
http://zanzabeeznigerians.weebly.com/index.html
Located in southern Michigan


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Got you added!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

just bumping this up!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG

Susurrare Salix (Whispering Willow) Nigerians - Calhoun, TN
-- still working on my REAL website, but right now I'm working off of a blog:
http://whisperingwillowndg.blogspot.com/


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm

Hi Skyla 

It is super nice of you to add other herd names and sites to your webpage.

We are way far away from you but if you ever hear of anyone on the west coast looking for Nigerians we have a website (and Legacy soon ~ ha ha):

http://utterlyblessedfarm.com/

PS If I hear of anyone looking for Nigerians on the east coast I plan to send them your way ~ is that OK? :hi5:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Of corse I will! I will add you as soon as I get the chance...

And that would be wonderful if you could tell people about us! That is so nice of you Chris! :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Got you on!


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm

That is so nice :hug: Thank you! :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No problem! Glad I could!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG

I finally got my website up and running!!
http://www.whisperingwillowndg.com
I'm going to add all of you to my new site as well  thanks so much for doing this J.O.Y. farm!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No problem! I'll add you ASAP!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Got you on!


----------



## BiglerKnob

Am I too late to be added? You're so kind to offer!! :angelgoat:


----------



## InChristAloneMom

Well, I'm just getting started but here I am am:

Al-Nahrain Acres

http://Al-NahrainAcres.blogspot.com


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Will get you both on! Sorry I didn't see this sooner!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Got you guys on!


----------



## AJJ Farm

Would you please add us too?

AJJ Farm

http://adoublejfarm.weebly.com/

Our Nigies are all ADGA registered & some are AGS & NDGA.


----------



## InChristAloneMom

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Got you guys on!


Thanks! :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No problem


----------



## ThreeHavens

Our farm name is Wood Haven Farm, but our herd name is Three Havens (=
http://woodhavenfarm.blogspot.com/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Will get you on tomorrow afternoon. if I don't get you up by tomorrow night please post again!


----------



## ThreeHavens

No problem! Thank you so much (=


----------



## maple hill farm tina

Hi, Skyla, Could you add me, as well, please?
Tina Linsin - Maple Hill Farm
http://linsinsmaplehillfarm.weebly.com
In southern West Virginia

Thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Got you both on!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Thank you so much! I'll start adding people on my site as well. =D


----------



## AJJ Farm

I think you missed me.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sorry! Must not have been approved when I looked last! Sorry will add you know!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Got you on!


----------



## AJJ Farm

Thank you!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

your welcome!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Bump


----------



## Fittin it in Farm

Hi Skyla,

Can you please change my website address. My new website is www.fittinitinfarm.weebly.com.

Thanks
Jessica


----------



## ThreeHavens

Oh gosh I forgot! Sorry, Skyla, mine too: http://threehavensgoats.weebly.com/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sure wiLL!  

BTw i love your guys new sites!


----------



## kristinatucker

Please also add us to the Nigerian Dwarf and the Nubian breeders list. We are in TN. Websites are below. Thank you!:dance:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Will get you up soon. My PC is being weird so weebly isn't working to well for me right now.. if I don't have you up by tomorrow night post again


----------



## RMADairyGoats

hey Skyla  
Will you please change my web address too? The correct one is in my sig  Thanks girl!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep! Doing it now


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

You can add me to and I will add you to mine.

WGF
WalnutGroveFarm
www.walnutgrovenigerians.com

Thanks so much


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Will add you now!  Thank you!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

No thank you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Your welcome  Got you added.

I also added an "All other reg. dairy breeders" area.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

I got you added to thanks so much.


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm

I'd love for you to add me, thanks! 

Twisted Vines Farm 
twistedvinesfarm.weebly.com


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thank you Joanie!

Cass I'll get you added ASAP!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

Your welcome


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm

Thank you so much!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Your welcome


----------



## WalshKidsGoats

Our name is Walsh Kids Nigerian Dwarf Goats
Location: Nevada
Website: www.walshkidsgoats.com

It would be great if you would add us!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I will get you added ASAP tomorrow  repost if I don't get you up by Sat. morning


----------



## ETgoatygirl

*Thank You*

Hello, J.O.Y. Farm. I would love it if you added me to your list of ND breeders! Thank you..

Name: 4 Heart Farm
Location: Montana
Website: www.4heartfarm.weebly.com

Thanks again, deeply appreciated!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Got you both on!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats

Thank you so much!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Your welcome


----------



## HerdQueen

Skyla will you add me?
http://rollingacresfarm.webs.com/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sure will! Will do it now


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

got you on!


----------



## HerdQueen

Thank you!


----------



## rb555

Please add me:

Nigerian Gardens Farm
www.facebook.com/NigerianGardensGoatFarm
No web-site yet.

Thanks!


----------



## rb555

Please add me:

Nigerian Gardens Farm, Southern West Virginia
www.facebook.com/NigerianGardensGoatFarm
No web-site yet.

Thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Your welcome HerdQueen 

rb555 I'll do it now!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok... Weebly isn't working for me right now...  Post again if I don't get you up by this weekend


----------



## RPoling13

We are just getting started with Nigerians but....

Stonelakesfarm.weebly.com


Rachel
Stone Lakes Farm, WV
StoneLakesFarm.weebly.com


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This is a really old thread... I ended up taking it off my site for multiple reason... Very sorry


----------

